

Welch to Women: No Such Thing as Work-Life Balance - fogus
http://affirmact.blogspot.com/2009/07/welch-no-such-thing-as-work-life.html

======
jdileo
In my view Mr. Welch is exactly correct. Life is not the rose colored fairy
tale many of the liberal mass espouse as both possible and ideal. Life is
choices and choices will always have consequence, especially in a capitalist
society that measures results above all else.

And measuring results is right. It is right for the employees who depend on
the company to thrive as well as the middle-class family that has chosen to
include a particular stock in their 401K or mutual fund.

Be advised, this is not a sexist comment. I have friends that have left the
career path to the woman and the father is the primary emotional provider for
the kids, and they seem to very much enjoy their decision.

As an entreprenuer and married father of 3 I would also love "work-life
balance". It just doesn't exist for those of us who want for our careers and
families the best life has to offer. Thank God to my wife for allowing me the
time to take care of US.

